# Hardscape ?



## dorhonda (Apr 15, 2008)

Can someone tell me what hardscape does in a planted tank? Is it just for looks or does it serve a particular purpose? Do you need it? Are rocks or wood better? I know it's several questions but I'm curious since I'me just starting up. Have plants comeing next week. Got lights & will have injected co2 in the next month or so. Until then will keep on eye on lighting & use excel. I think everything will do ok till i get the co2.
Plants
several types of swords ( will probably get rid of most) already don't like the big one
Cabomba
Bacopa - carolina, monn.
Ludigia - repens
Hygro - sunset
creeping jenny
Rotala - green, rotund., indica
Java fern
Lobelia - dwarf
Crypt - wendtii
Anubias - nana

I think i have too many tall plants & nost enough short. Any comments would be appreciated
Tank 30"w x 22"t x 12"w
Lights 130w pc
2 hob filters 1 20g & 1 30g
flourish 1x week will increase when get everything planted & add micors, macros

thanks Dorhonda


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The hardscape is usually used for 3 reason Aesthetics, fish needs, and plant anchoring . 

For instance, some pleco need driftwood as part of their diet so you would include driftwood in your hard scape. Some fish require den like hiding places so you would include those as rock or wood nooks.

The hardscape is also used to help anchor plants that shouldn't be planted like Java ferns. Also mosses grow on hard scape. Some people anchor their mosses on wood, some on rocks, some on screening, etc.

On a much smaller scale, sometimes people use tannin woods to provide the dark color to their water that is found in certain bio environments.


----------

